# Botched euthanasia!



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Just crazy!!! I'd about have a heart attack and at the same time be overjoyed! Doubt I could go through it a second time myself.

Botched euthanasia leaves dog owner in quandary - Health - Pet health - msnbc.com


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

tre-fi seben,dude,what up?
:hammer:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! That's just crazy.. and the guy's right.. it does seem like an excerpt from Pet Cemetary, lol. Idk what I'd do if faced with that type of situation. But I'm fast on my feet when it comes to figuring out solutions to problems, so I'm sure I'd think of something.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Wow! That's just crazy.. and the guy's right.. it does seem like an excerpt from Pet Cemetary, lol. Idk what I'd do if faced with that type of situation. But I'm fast on my feet when it comes to figuring out solutions to problems, so I'm sure I'd think of something.


Scary, grey cat and freaky child comes to mind! LOL! I think it's cool he's looking to rehome the dog to someone that can afford the care. Hopefully he finds him a good home and the dog isn't in pain.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

So as someone that has worked for a veterinarians office the last 6 years there are SOOOOOOO and have held more animals than i can cout as they died in my arms, thre are many things wrong with this article!!! Why was the pet sent home before check to confirm she was deceased? Why would they charge a second euthanasia when THEY screwed up the first one? How dare this owner put this dog off on someone else instead of finishing what he started or keeping the dog! And many more questions just uh uhhhh all the way around


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

That's just CRAZY! Right before Halloween too - Mia wanted to live, poor baby... Just a cruddy situation for the owner to be in, that's a tough one.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

This happened in my area.. on the news he said he was going to put her down again... if the dog can barely walk.. isn't what was supposed to happen to her the best for her? i unno, the situation sucks. poor gal.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Aireal said:


> So as someone that has worked for a veterinarians office the last 6 years there are SOOOOOOO and have held more animals than i can cout as they died in my arms, thre are many things wrong with this article!!! Why was the pet sent home before check to confirm she was deceased? Why would they charge a second euthanasia when THEY screwed up the first one? How dare this owner put this dog off on someone else instead of finishing what he started or keeping the dog! And many more questions just uh uhhhh all the way around


I hear what you're saying, but I said what I did about finding the dog a new home because maybe there is treatment for the dog that he can't afford. If there isn't, then by all means the humane thing to do is to PTS.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Scary, *grey cat and freaky child comes to mind*! LOL! I think it's cool he's looking to rehome the dog to someone that can afford the care. Hopefully he finds him a good home and the dog isn't in pain.


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! that movie was on last weekend on AMC.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

That poor dog. If that were me I would have broke down and cried knowing that I was trying to do the best thing for my dog and ended up failing. how scary aswell knowing that the dog wasn't dead. what if he would have buried the dog alive? that is even worse! call me cruel but I couldn't do it a second time.....I'd allow nature to take its course rather then attempting another euth. that MAY or MAYNOT work from some re re vet techs... =/
not saying all vets are re re but some just...idk..I would never step in their office with any of my dogs.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i wonder if this was a "discount" clinic(not that all discount clinics are bad)? we have one here that is HORRIBLE i have no idea how the guy is still in practice, i don't think and other vet/anybody in jax would blink an eye if that doc had a story like that come out of his clinic.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I would have screamed and run. Fast.... We talked about this on BTK's show last night and we all agreed.... Scream and run....lol
Real talk.... poor guy and poor baby dogs!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I would have screamed and run. Fast.... We talked about this on BTK's show last night and we all agreed.... Scream and run....lol
> Real talk.... poor guy and poor baby dogs!


:roflude one of... no MY BIGGEST fear is zombies! I'm terrified of them!!! a completely irrational fear that cannot be explained. I would back up find a weapon and evaluate the dog see if it was my dog or ... _changed_


----------

